# حقق الشهرة لأعلاناتك في ثواني؛ الآن اعلانك يصل الى أكثر من31 ألف و500 أيميل ب800 ريال



## fahoodi2009 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

حقق الشهرة لأعلاناتك في ثواني؛ الآن اعلانك يصل الى أكثر من31 ألف و500 أيميل ب500 ريال​ 

اعلانك يصل الى [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15649"]أكثر [/URL]من 31 الف [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16743"]و500 [/URL][URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16661"]ايميل [/URL](31500)ب 800 ريال فقط للطلب عبر الايميل [email protected] أو الجوال/0551984759 / والعدد في أزدياد ولله الحمد وكل مازاد العدد زاد المبلغ ووقت التواصل أخبرك بالمبلغ؛ تابعوا توقيعي لمعرفة العدد وأهلا بكم.


كل ماعليك تنسيق رسالتك كما تود وصولها للأعضاء وترسلها على الأيميل لأتأكد أولا من محتوى الرسالة وتكتب أول الرسالة أسمك+لقبك+رقمك للأتصال+عنوان الأيميل الذي ستراسلني عليه ثم أرسلك رقم حساب البنك لتحول المبلغ وبعد التحويل تخبرني مباشرة بالمعلومات المطلوبة (أسمك+لقبك+رقمك للأتصال+عنوان الأيميل الذي ستراسلني عليه+وقت تحويل المبلغ)عبررسالة على الجوال أو على الأيميل لأطابقها مع المعلومات التي في رسالتك للأعلان وشكرا.​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: حقق الشهرة لأعلاناتك في ثواني؛ الآن اعلانك يصل الى أكثر من31 ألف و500 أيميل ب800 *

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## fahoodi2009 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: حقق الشهرة لأعلاناتك في ثواني؛ الآن اعلانك يصل الى أكثر من31 ألف و500 أيميل ب800 *

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

